# ne hakkım var ki sende



## FlyingBird

Melek is young girl and she have respect to fatma cause she is older and she is like her mom, Melek is going to travel away for long time and they say:


Fatma: Hakkını helal et
Melek: ne hakkım var ki sende fatma abla, asıl sen helal et
Fatma: helal olsun

Could someone please explain me literaly what it mean?

Hakkın=your right
Hakkını helal et=helal et your right

i really cant understand what right mean in this case? also could someone explain me what does it mean helal? could you give me some examples of helal please?
Also i couldnt understand why fatma say 'hakkını helal et' and not 'hakkımı helal et'?

And why melek say, ne hakkım var ki sende?

i already ask similar question, but i understand nothing.
Hope someone can explain me more cause this is something that i never understood


----------



## themadprogramer

Hak has 2 meaning (not to be confused with Hakk (one of the many names of God))
1- Right (The right to live: Yaşama hakkı)
2- A word that can't exactly be translated to English. Imagine this scene: You're in line at the cafeteria waiting to get your meal. And then some *jerk* knocks you out of the line and takes your place. Normally you had the right to be there, next in line. But he stole your right. This is known as "Hak ihlali" (Interference of right). And ethically and especially religiously is a very bad act. "Hakkımı helal et" actually means "Forgive me for anytime I may have deprived you of your right". Helal et meaning to forgive but not like affetmek. Helal is the religious word for legal. So what you're saying is: "Please forgive me so that any mistakes I made that harmed you intentionally or unintentionally won't be a burden to me on the other side".


----------



## FlyingBird

Ahmet Akkoç said:


> Hak has 2 meaning (not to be confused with Hakk (one of the many names of God))
> 1- Right (The right to live: Yaşama hakkı)
> 2- A word that can't exactly be translated to English. Imagine this scene: You're in line at the cafeteria waiting to get your meal. And then some *jerk* knocks you out of the line and takes your place. Normally you had the right to be there, next in line. But he stole your right. This is known as "Hak ihlali" (Interference of right). And ethically and especially religiously is a very bad act. "Hakkımı helal et" actually means "Forgive me for anytime I may have deprived you of your right". Helal et meaning to forgive but not like affetmek. Helal is the religious word for legal. So what you're saying is: "Please forgive me so that any mistakes I made that harmed you intentionally or unintentionally won't be a burden to me on the other side".


 if i understood good fatma think that she steal rights of melek cause she did something bad to her, but melek think that its not fatmas fault and she say 'ne hakkım var ki sende'?

Also could you explain me:

When i ask someone to forgive me, why should i say 'hakkını helal et'? thats something that i really cant understand, cause i ask him to forgive my rights so shouldnt it be *hakkımı* helal et?


----------



## themadprogramer

"Beni affet" -> Forgive me
"Hakkını helal et" -> Pardon me for my crimes against you
you're asking the other person to pardon you. To pardon them you'd say "Hakkımı helal ediyorum"


----------



## Euphoria.

It actually has religious grounds. You say to a person "hakkını helal et." because according to Islam violating one's rights is one of the big sins. Here, Fatma says "Hakkını helal et." because Melek is going away and she may not see her again (We are not immortal you know). "Ne hakkım var ki sen de" may mean "Don't ever mention about it." (Hakkımı helal ettim.) 

For instance, an Imam asks all people at the funeral "Hakkınızı helal ediyor musunuz?" If one person does not, that's a big problem for the one who died. That's a sin and God may not forgive him. 

I hope I made it clear.


----------



## FlyingBird

Thank you both.

Do you know any link where i can read more about that?
it can be also in turkish


----------



## Euphoria.

You want to read about what? About the phrase?


----------



## FlyingBird

Euphoria. said:


> You want to read about what? About the phrase?


yes, i understand what it mean from english translation but i want to know excactly.
this is really hard to understand, your explanations are good but i want to read more about that.

i know hak mean right, and hakkını helal et literaly mean helal et your right. And thats what i cant understand.

Also i dont understand this:

-Bunu yaparsan sana sütümü helal etmem
-Herkes hakkını helal etsin
-Hakkımızı helal etmezsek ne olur
-Hakkımı helal etmiyorum
-Hakkımızı savunuyoruz


----------



## dilandlanguage

We can say it's a  (religional) custom  to say each other  -hakkını helal et- when anyone  depart from   people who lived together some time.


http://www.hikmet.net/soru/1267/uzerinde-kul-hakki-olan-bir-kimse-bunu-nasil-helal-ettirmelidir


----------



## FlyingBird

i know that hakkını helal et mean forgive me for my sins, and hakkımı helal ediyorum mean i forgive you, but thats what i dont understand.

because for me logicaly, hakkını helal et would mean forgive yourself for what you did. Why? because 'hakkın' mean your right, so how its possible that he say 'make your right helal' and it mean 'forgive me'? thats not logical 
Hakkımı helal etmiyorum, i know it mean i dont forgive you (but logicaly it should mean i dont forgive myself) because *hakkım=my right

*


----------



## Euphoria.

(Sen) (bana) (senin) hakkını helal et. 

This is like "YOU did many things for me and I appreciate all of them. If I did something wrong to YOU intentionally or intentionally, pardon it. We say "hakkın" because when we say it, we mean "the things you did for me" Onları bana helal et. 

(Ben) (sana) (benim) hakkımı helal etmiyorum. 

When we say "hakkım" we mean "the things I did for you". Onları sana helal etmiyorum. 

In these sentences "hak" actually does not mean "right". 

However, 

If you say "Hakkımı arıyorum." That's not the same. It means "I am defending my rights."


----------



## FlyingBird

Euphoria. said:


> For instance, an Imam asks all people at the funeral "Hakkınızı helal ediyor musunuz?"* If one person does not, that's a big problem for the one who died. That's a sin and God may not forgive him. *


but i dont understand, does it mean that person that died did some bad things? what problem would he have?

Also i saw that in TV, and İmam asked all people 'hakkınızı helal ediyor musunuz' and they answer 'ediyoruz'. But what would happen if some of them answer 'etmiyoruz'?
Would that be problem for person that died, even if he did nothing bad?

*Also what about 'hakkın rahmetine kavuşmak'? (i know what kavuşmak mean, but what about hakkın rahmetine?)*

could you explain me little more please, i know there is a lot questions but every explanation can help us.


----------



## Black4blue

As Euphoria explained very well, _"hak"_ doesn't mean _"right_" here.
It's kind of like the total of the favour and labour that somebody has done to somebody else. So, everybody you know personally have more or less _"hak" _upon you. The people you've shared common things more, have more _"hak"_ upon you, of course. (For example your parents, your close friends...)
There's a well known saying we say: _"Annelerin hakkı ödenmez."_

If you have some _"hak"_ on somebody, you can do _"helal etmek"_ or _"haram etmek"_ those _"hak"_s to that person. It's up to you. For example If you act badly to your mother, she may say _"Sütümü helal etmiyorum!"_ (She can use _"süt"_ instead of _"hak"_, because she breasfed you when you were a baby.) and it's believed that you will never be happy in the rest of your life just because she said so.

*Also what about 'hakkın rahmetine kavuşmak'? (i know what kavuşmak mean, but what about hakkın rahmetine?)

*Here _"Hakk"_ is name of God. 
_Hakk'ın rahmeti = God's compassion_
_Hakk'ın rahmetine kavuşmak = to die _


----------



## themadprogramer

Ahmet Akkoç said:


> Hak has 2 meaning (not to be confused with Hakk (one of the many names of God))



That is "Hakk" not "hak" which as gained an extra k


----------



## FlyingBird

Black4blue said:


> As Euphoria explained very well, _"hak"_ doesn't mean _"right_" here.
> It's kind of like the total of the favour and labour that somebody has done to somebody else. So, everybody you know personally have more or less _"hak" _upon you. The people you've shared common things more, have more _"hak"_ upon you, of course. (For example your parents, your close friends...)
> There's a well known saying we say: _"Annelerin hakkı ödenmez."_
> 
> If you have some _"hak"_ on somebody, you can do _"helal etmek"_ or _"haram etmek"_ those _"hak"_s to that person. It's up to you. For example If you act badly to your mother, she may say _"Sütümü helal etmiyorum!"_ (She can use _"süt"_ instead of _"hak"_, because she breasfed you when you were a baby.) and it's believed that you will never be happy in the rest of your life just because she said so.
> 
> *Also what about 'hakkın rahmetine kavuşmak'? (i know what kavuşmak mean, but what about hakkın rahmetine?)
> 
> *Here _"Hakk"_ is name of God.
> _Hakk'ın rahmeti = God's compassion_
> _Hakk'ın rahmetine kavuşmak = to die _


Thank you, i understand better and better 

so when i do something bad to some person, than he have hak on me? or he have hak when he do something good to me?
*friends and family have hak on each other*, what do you mean by that?

Also is it correct to say 'sana hakkım var' or 'sende hakkım var'? what is difference between those 2 cause i hear them both.


----------



## ortak

FlyingBird said:


> Thank you, i understand better and better
> 
> so when i do something bad to some person, than he have hak on me? or he have hak when he do something good to me?
> *friends and family have hak on each other*, what do you mean by that?



Exactly !




FlyingBird said:


> Also is it correct to say 'sana hakkım var' or 'sende hakkım var'? what is difference between those 2 cause i hear them both.



You know if we help and support someone, we put some effort, labour for their favour so that we contribute them in any way. Due the the fact that this person we helped has some responsibility towards us. He or she should not treat us as if we are worthless people or behave in more sensitive way, he/she should respect us at least.

If these people treat us in a way we haven't deserved we can complain or say : *'Sende hakkım var!'* because I did many things for you ( for example may be I lent you some money, helped you to find a new job previously or may be I shared you something you need in the past, list can go on... ) so I am not a sort of person you can disrespect.


Lastly, for your 10th post, we say* 'Hakkını helal et'* and yes, it means *'your right'*. Because if someone contributed us in any way in any time, 'we have *their hak* on us', because it was* their own effort based on good intentions* so we have responsibility towards them. Owing to that fact, we say '* 'Hakkını helal et' *to mean 'you have done much for me and if I disrespected you unintentionally (even intentionally) please forgive me inside'. 

Later, this person can say *'Hakkımı helal ediyorum' *to mean ' I do not feel bad or regret for all the things I have done for you (for your favour) and I accept your apology, your kindness.' 

That is the way I can best describe the situation.


----------



## Black4blue

FlyingBird said:


> so when i do something bad to some person, than he have hak on me? or he have hak when he do something good to me?



Yes, every single thing you do to anyone, brings a _"hak"_ with itself.


FlyingBird said:


> *
> friends and family have hak on each other*, what do you mean by that?



Friends and families are just examples. I said them; because these are the people you live together and you spend your time with. The more common time you spend is the more things you do to each other and the more _"hak"_ upon each other. 



FlyingBird said:


> Also is it correct to say 'sana hakkım var' or 'sende hakkım var'? what is difference between those 2 cause i hear them both.



_"Sana hakkım var" _doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## FlyingBird

i tought sana hakkım var would mean something like 'i deserve you', like buna hakkım var (i deserve this)


----------



## Black4blue

FlyingBird said:


> i tought sana hakkım var would mean something like 'i deserve you', like buna hakkım var (i deserve this)



Yes, logically.

But it sounds bizarre.

I guess we use that form for demonstrative pronouns and gerunds only.
_Buna/şuna/ona hakkım var.
Bunu yapmaya hakkım var._

However it doesn't sound good with nouns and personal pronouns.
_Sana hakkım var. __ Seni hak ediyorum. __
Bu ödüle hakkım var. _ _Bu ödülü hak ediyorum. _


----------

